# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Charlotte King (Erika Heynatz)

## Perdita

Home and Away has cast Australian model and actress Erika Heynatz as a school teacher. 

Heynatz told The Daily Telegraph that family members had been giving her tips about the role.

Erika Heynatz
Â© Getty Images

"I am filming my first scene next week and I will be playing a school teacher," she said. "My mum is a teacher and my mother-in-law is a school teacher and a principal, so with any luck they can give me some tips."

The actress added that despite her nerves, she is looking forward to taking on the role.

"Just like with any new job or new environment, there are always some nerves," she said. "But ultimately, I am really thrilled. It feels like the perfect timing, the perfect role and the character is going to be a lot of fun to play."

She went on to say that she has no current plans to break into Hollywood, saying that she plans to take things "one step at a time".

"For me, it feels like a huge achievement to have been given this opportunity," she said. "My main goal is to flourish in this role and have the best experience ever, and whatever happens after that, you can't control that."

Heynatz is known for hosting Australia's Next Top Model, The Hot House and It Takes Two. She has also worked on musicals including Legally Blonde and Australian Rocky Horror Show.

----------

Dazzle (10-01-2015), Pantherboy (11-01-2015), TaintedLove (12-01-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

Article in the Sydney Sunday Telegraph today (Sunday June 21):

*Erika Heynatz reveals how she will shake up Summer Bay* 


IT has taken Erika Heynatz her whole to career to find a place to call home.  

Home and Away, that is, into which the 40-year-old strides this week as new biology teacher Charlotte King.

Of course, it wouldnât be Home and Away if it was a simple entry. Charlotte is popular with students and is looking for a fresh start, but is hiding a secret history which will divide one of Summer Bayâs favourite couples.

Suffice to say thereâs intrigue, if not trouble brewing, and Charlotteâs arrival isnât low key.

âThereâs no slinking into the show in the background â she definitely makes an entrance,â Heynatz says.

And thatâs just the way Heynatz, who accepted the gig after two years touring with the Australian Rocky Horror Show as the Usherette and Magenta, likes it.

Home and Away is Heynatzâs first TV drama series gig, and she is relishing the change of pace.

Sheâs been shooting since January, so this weekâs airing of those first episodes has been a strange wait for an actor more accustomed to instant audience response to her work.

âI had been doing musical theatre, where you get that instant gratification from an audience, so this is so different,â Heynatz, who might be new to Home and Away but not to television, says.

âPart of me feels like itâs a great thing not to be going straight on screen, because if you were in any way critical of yourself that could be a bad thing. Instead for six months Iâve just been immersing myself in it and learning as I go.â

As well as modelling, Heynatzâs bulging CV also includes former host of Australiaâs Next Top Model, a string of film and TV credits and winning singing reality series It Takes Two alongside opera singer David Hobson. She went on to host that show, then found musical theatre success in Legally Blonde before Rocky Horror.

As a woman accustomed to life on the move, the role of Charlotte had instant appeal.

âI related to her initially in that she is looking for a fresh start,â Heynatz says.

âWhen I grew up my dad was in the Navy and we travelled around a lot and we did a lot of different schools I can really relate to that feeling of being the new kid in town.

âThat feeling of having to work really hard to ingratiate yourself with a whole new group of people and get their trust. And even just professionally within the entertainment industry the roles change all the time.

âYou do a photo shoot one day, you do a musical another, itâs a transient life, you are constantly trying to find your feet and to forge your relationships and it can be really tricky to find friends and find your place.â

She may have found her place in Summer Bay, but Heynatz confesses thereâs one more place sheâd really like to feel at home â in the surf.

âMy friends always make fun of me. I love surfing but my talent does not match my enthusiasm,â she laughs.

âMy husband will be checking the swell and saying âitâs great, itâs massive, itâs six foot over thereâ and Iâm the opposite. If I check the surf report and itâs one-foot rollers Iâm texting girlfriends saying âthe surf is perfectâ.â

Earlier this year she suffered nasty grazes after being well and truly pounded out on her board, and she now wears the humiliation, and the nickname it earned her, as a badge of pride.

âMy husband was watching from the sand and when I came out there was blood gushing out of some graze and he said âitâs all about how you tell it and you can tell people you got into a barrel and you got a fin chopâ,â she laughs.

âSo now they laugh and call me Fin Chop. They say âget out there Fin Chop, give it a go.



SPOILER ALERT!! SPOILER ALERT! The rumours seem to be that Charlotte is Zac's ex, & they have a (now teenage) son together that Zac doesn't know about. So I assume that this is the "secret history which will divide one of Summer Bay's favourite couples". More drama for Zac & Leah!! I understand the sons name is Hunter & he will also be arriving soon in the Bay. I believe he was the young guy who appeared on stage with the cast (along with Erika Heynatz/Charlotte) at the TV Week Logie Awards & can be seen in some of the photos from those awards.

----------

Dazzle (21-06-2015), lizann (21-06-2015), tammyy2j (22-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

is she the teacher matt sleeps with

----------


## Dazzle

> is she the teacher matt sleeps with


She is  :Smile:

----------

lizann (21-06-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Zac has an ex wife

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Erika Heynatz has revealed she is pregnant with her first child - saying she's "bursting with excitement".

Heynatz hasn't been seen on UK screens yet but she has joined the soap as Summer Bay High's new biology teacher Charlotte King.

She made the announcement with a post on Instagram:

A caption with the picture of a sonogram in a POP image read: "Bursting with excitement to share that a beautiful little Sagittarius baby is coming our way!! 

"Due to pop out in December unless he/she has other plans. #wearefamily"

Heynatz was cast as new character Charlotte in January but hasn't appeared on the series' broadcasts in the UK yet.

----------

Pantherboy (28-06-2015)

----------


## lellygurl

**Spoiler alert** Has anyone seen the new clip/advert on tv with Ms King saying she wants Zac back and you never forget your 1st love and that Leah is the only thing standing in the way?  It seems "being loopy" runs in the family, considering Hunter's not "all there"... LOL Thoughts?

----------

Dazzle (19-08-2015), Pantherboy (19-08-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

> **Spoiler alert** Has anyone seen the new clip/advert on tv with Ms King saying she wants Zac back and you never forget your 1st love and that Leah is the only thing standing in the way?  It seems "being loopy" runs in the family, considering Hunter's not "all there"... LOL Thoughts?


Yes, lelygurl, interesting isn't it! There has also been the previous advert where it said Zac etc wil be caught in "Charlotte's web". In this new one, after she says Leah is the only thing standing in her way, she then says "She has got to go!". Given the big rumour about Denny being murdered, & one of the suggestions being that Charlotte kills her because she finds out Hunter started the house fire, I suppose an alternative possibility could now be that she is actually after Leah & somehow Denny gets involved. All the spoilers for the next couple of weeks seem to indicate the tension between Leah & Zac could lead to Zac moving out, at least for a while. Maybe, Charlotte will think she has finally got him back, but then Zac & Leah work things out/reunite which sends Charlotte on the warpath!! Just a thought - any other theories?

----------

Dazzle (19-08-2015)

----------


## lellygurl

> Yes, lelygurl, interesting isn't it! There has also been the previous advert where it said Zac etc wil be caught in "Charlotte's web". In this new one, after she says Leah is the only thing standing in her way, she then says "She has got to go!". Given the big rumour about Denny being murdered, & one of the suggestions being that Charlotte kills her because she finds out Hunter started the house fire, I suppose an alternative possibility could now be that she is actually after Leah & somehow Denny gets involved. All the spoilers for the next couple of weeks seem to indicate the tension between Leah & Zac could lead to Zac moving out, at least for a while. Maybe, Charlotte will think she has finally got him back, but then Zac & Leah work things out/reunite which sends Charlotte on the warpath!! Just a thought - any other theories?


I was thinking maybe Hunter is not really Zacs and maybe she's come up with this story to get Zac back..? But I dunno. Casting wise, wouldn't you cast someone who looked like baby daddy? Hunter doesn't look like Zac... Just a thought. ..

----------

Dazzle (19-08-2015), Pantherboy (20-08-2015)

----------


## lellygurl

> Yes, lelygurl, interesting isn't it! There has also been the previous advert where it said Zac etc wil be caught in "Charlotte's web". In this new one, after she says Leah is the only thing standing in her way, she then says "She has got to go!". Given the big rumour about Denny being murdered, & one of the suggestions being that Charlotte kills her because she finds out Hunter started the house fire, I suppose an alternative possibility could now be that she is actually after Leah & somehow Denny gets involved. All the spoilers for the next couple of weeks seem to indicate the tension between Leah & Zac could lead to Zac moving out, at least for a while. Maybe, Charlotte will think she has finally got him back, but then Zac & Leah work things out/reunite which sends Charlotte on the warpath!! Just a thought - any other theories?


I was thinking maybe Hunter is not really Zacs and maybe she's come up with this story to get Zac back..? But I dunno. Casting wise, wouldn't you cast someone who looked like baby daddy? Hunter doesn't look like Zac... Just a thought. ..

----------


## Dazzle

I'm liking the sound of Charlotte and Hunter.  It sounds like they're really going to stir things up for our Summer Bay residents.  I think we're just about to meet Charlotte at UK pace.

----------

Pantherboy (20-08-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

> I was thinking maybe Hunter is not really Zacs and maybe she's come up with this story to get Zac back..? But I dunno. Casting wise, wouldn't you cast someone who looked like baby daddy? Hunter doesn't look like Zac... Just a thought. ..


Yes, that is also quite a possibllity lellygurl. As the advert/clip says, she seems to have been plotting for a while to get Zac back - so it may well be she is using Hunter as leverage to get Zac "onboard". This would mean though that she has been lying to her own son for quite a while - he seems convinced Zac is his Dad, obviously based on what his Mum has told him (we have seen his temper on display, so what will he do if he finds out she has been lying to him for probably years?). This would also be a risky play for her to make as she must have realised that is was a possibility that Zac might want a paternity test done at some stage - speaking of which, now Leah has asked for such a test, if Charlotte knew he wasn't Zac's son, I would have thought she would have just refused outright, rather than getting written information on paternity tests (which Hunter finds!!). As she appears to have been in love with Zac all this time, another possibility might be that she has just hoped/assumed he was Zac's without really knowing for sure (& therefore wouldn't be concerned at a paternity test being done).

I agree about the casting, but I doubt they even think about things like that (Even though they obviously aren't identical twins, I don't think Evie & Oscar look much alike)

----------


## lizann

are all exs psycho unhinged

----------

Dazzle (21-08-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> are all exs psycho unhinged


I would think it is a requirement if they deliberately turn up to get their man or woman back!   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (21-08-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

Well, an interesting development in last night's (Aust) episode (Thurs Aug 10) which may cast some doubt on the theory/rumour that Charlotte murders Denny, so :

SPOILER ALERT!!!!

Denny is introduced to Roo's new boyfriend, Dr James for the first time & she thinks that she has met him or knows him from somewhere before. He says they haven't met & he probably just has "one of those faces". Denny ponders it for a while & when she fronts him again, saying she is sure she knows him & starts asking him questions about where they could have met in the City, he shuts her down by quite sternly asking her to save them the aggravation by dropping it. Denny leaves (a bit miffed), & James then lies to Roo when she asks him what his "discussion" with Denny was about. He also gives Denny a "worried" type of look later on when she comes back to the Diner (but is only looking for Ash).

Is there something sinister in James' past that he thinks Denny might expose if she can remember where she knows him from? Is it enough for him to want to kill her so he won't be found out? Or maybe this is just a red herring, & whatever Denny might know about him is only a relatively smaller thing - but still might have implications for his relationship with Roo?? The plot thickens!

----------

Dazzle (21-08-2015), hward (21-08-2015)

----------


## hward

I've just watched that one too...he's obviously hiding something and Denny will surely remember where she knows him from sooner or later.  I always thought he was a bit too "nice" but whether or not he'll kill her, I'm not sure...I'd still keep Charlotte or Hunter in the frame too.

----------

Dazzle (21-08-2015), Pantherboy (22-08-2015)

----------


## lellygurl

Charlotte / Hunter: I'm thinking that she got so 'angry' because she never thought of the paternity test idea OR because Leah is getting involved.... know what I mean? 

Denny / James : this is interesting. I can't pick it. I can't work out the connection between them. We don't know much about her history, so that doesn't help....

----------

Pantherboy (23-08-2015)

----------


## lellygurl

Charlotte / Hunter: I'm thinking that she got so 'angry' because she never thought of the paternity test idea OR because Leah is getting involved.... know what I mean? 

Denny / James : this is interesting. I can't pick it. I can't work out the connection between them. We don't know much about her history, so that doesn't help....

----------


## Perdita

Charlotte's stalker
Just who is watching her?
Charlotte's life takes another dangerous turn when it's revealed she has a stalker!
Someone bangs on her door but when Charlotte (Erika Heynatz) answers it, she finds a nore with the ominous words, "I'm watching you." Creepy!
As the unknown person keeps watch on Charlotte's apartment, she continues to try to cover up Denny's (Jessica Grace Smith) murder by responding to Denny's Facecloud messages.
The high school teacher is cracking under the pressure of her heinous crime, having seen ghostly images of Denny in her mirror at home.
She continues to seek comfort in the arms of former fling Matt (Alec Snow).
He has no idea she accidentally killed Denny and buried her.
"Charlotte casts her spell on him again," Alec, 23, says. "He doesn't realise how much trouble she's in."
When a concerned Josh (Jackson Gallagher) goes to Charlotte and pleads for her to end things with Matt, she lashes out.
Desperate, Charlotte accuses Josh of having written the note.
Josh then goes to Matt to tell him what Charlotte said.
Matt, in a show of bravado, rushes to see Charlotte to find out what's going on.
"Matt feels obliged to help her out," Alec tells *TV Week*.
"He wants to help her and be that man who steps up and solves all her problems."
In truth, Matt is being drawn into Charlotte's web of lies.
Will he realises the danger he's in before it's too late?
Also, the next move by Charlotte's stalker is about to be seen!

TV Week

----------

Aussiedal (28-09-2015), Dazzle (29-09-2015), Pantherboy (28-09-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

I am still betting that her stalker will be the new shady/bad boy guest character of Trystan (Ben Mingay).

----------

Dazzle (29-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away: Charlotte King will use Kyle in order to find out the truth about Brax
Home and Away's Kyle Braxton could be making his biggest mistake yet when he gets involved with killer Charlotte King in an upcoming storyline.
Charlotte (Erika Heynatz) will manipulate Kyle after villainous newcomer Trystan puts pressure on her to get information on Brax.
Although the majority of Summer Bay residents believe that Brax lost his life in a prison escape, Trystan believes otherwise and decides to use Charlotte to get to the bottom of the mystery.
Viewers know that Charlotte is carrying a dark secret of her own and therefore cannot afford to be blackmailed by Trystan, who is threatening to leave her and her family in serious danger if she doesn't cooperate.
As things continue to spiral out of control for Charlotte, she finds herself growing closer to Kyle, who is keen to comfort her in her time of need.
However, as she faces more blackmail from Trystan, Charlotte will decide to break into the sharehouse in order to hunt for more clues on Brax, but her plan soon falls apart when Kyle arrives.
Thinking quickly, Charlotte decides to distract a confused Kyle by kissing him and the pair end up spending the night together.
While Kyle is smitten with Charlotte following their night of passion, he remains unaware of the danger he is getting himself into by getting involved in her complicated web of lies.
To make matters worse, Kyle is furious when he witnesses a heated moment between Charlotte and Trystan and, wanting to protect her, lashes out and punches him.
Kyle's actions leave Charlotte in more danger than ever as Trystan menacingly picks up a baby photo of her son Hunter and later warns her that he will hurt them both if she doesn't get more information on Brax.
Charlotte is left with no choice but to continue to use Kyle in order to follow through with Trystan's demands, but will Kyle live to regret ever getting involved with her?
Nic Westaway, who plays Kyle, told TV Week: "Because Kyle has come from a place of darkness and has lost so much in his life, he is in a vulnerable state.
"You can see why he might attach himself to something that feels good. He is standing up for someone, who in his mind, doesn't deserve to be treated the way she has."

----------

Aussiedal (27-10-2015), Pantherboy (26-10-2015), tammyy2j (28-10-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Matt, Andy and now Kyle and she loves Zak still also, she gets around

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Charlotte King will take shocking action after causing Denny Miller's death in some of the most dramatic scenes to be aired this year.

Charlotte's life will take a horrifying turn when she accidentally kills Denny amid a fight that gets drastically out of hand.

The shocking turn of events will come as Denny prepares to bid farewell to Summer Bay after deciding to travel to Europe on a backpacking adventure.

Charlotte is left with no choice but to get rid of the safe Hunter stole from the diner
Â© Channel 5
Charlotte decides to get rid of the safe

However, before heading to the airport, Denny will find herself in an altercation with Charlotte after she stumbles across the safe that has gone missing from The Diner.

As a struggle soon erupts, Denny falls to the floor, hitting her head on a bench in the process. When Charlotte is unable to wake her, she soon makes the terrible realisation that Denny is dead and she is responsible.

Acting quickly, Charlotte decides to take Denny away and bury her in the bush in a desperate bid to cover up the crime.

However, after arriving back home, Charlotte begins to remove all traces of Denny's visit, but becomes frantic as she scrubs a blood stain that is on the floor. How long will she be able to cover up her deadly secret?

Charlotte realises the horrible truth about Denny
Â© Channel 5
Charlotte realises the horrible truth about Denny

Charlotte begins to remove all traces of Denny's visit
Â© Channel 5
Charlotte removes all traces of Denny's visit

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, November 10 and Tuesday, November 11 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


digitalspy

----------

Dazzle (31-10-2015), Pantherboy (31-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Charlotte King will take revenge on manipulative Trystan after he kidnaps her teenage son Hunter.

Charlotte (Erika Heynatz) will run Trystan down in her car after she reaches boiling point over his ongoing blackmail.

Unable to follow through with his demands any longer, Charlotte will reach her lowest ebb after Trystan leaves Hunter's life in serious danger by drugging him and abandoning him in the bush.

After delivering yet another demand, Charlotte sees red and when Trystan gets out of her car, she impulsively accelerates towards him.

However, after knocking him down, the reality of the situation dawns on Charlotte as she faces more uncertainty than ever. Will Trystan survive and what will it mean for Charlotte if he does?


digitalspy

----------

Aussiedal (03-11-2015), Dazzle (02-11-2015), Pantherboy (02-11-2015), tammyy2j (03-11-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope her and her son's exits are soon and their lies and bad deeds exposed

Erika's acting is quite bad

----------

Dazzle (03-11-2015)

----------


## bobdaoeach

> I hope her and her son's exits are soon and their lies and bad deeds exposed
> 
> Erika's acting is quite bad


Charlotte will be gone soon but hunter will be sticking around.

----------


## bobdaoeach

> I hope her and her son's exits are soon and their lies and bad deeds exposed
> 
> Erika's acting is quite bad


Charlotte will be gone soon but hunter will be sticking around.

----------


## Perdita

The truth is out about Brax!
In Home and Away this week, Ash (George Mason) reveals to Charlotte (Erika Heynatz) that Brax (Steve Peacocke) is still alive.
She agrees to keep his secret but as her life spirals out of control, can she be trusted not to tell Ricky (Bonnie Sveen) about Brax?
Also this week, Charlotte's relationship with Kyle (Nic Westaway) falters as he suspects she's up to her neck in strife with Gunno (Diarmud Heidenreich).
He's quite wrapped up in this attractive woman who's shown a bit of interest in him," Nic, 26, says. "He's been through a really rough time recently, so Kyle's just a bit loved-up and he's enjoying her company."
The drama unfolds when Charlotte gets a call from dangerous crim Gunno, who orders her to meet him at prison.
There, she tells him she's tried to find out from Kyle whether Brax is alive but has come up empty.
However, Gunno isn't letting Charlotte off the hook. He wants her to move on to Ash next.
She reluctantly agrees but says they must have a story to explain her next visit.
They decide they are ex-lovers. The reason seems strong enough when Kat (Pia Miller) questions her about why she visited Gunno in prison.
Kyle is blissfully unaware his girlfriend, Charlotte, is unvolved in anything fishy, let alone something that might be connected with Brax.
When Kat lets Kyle know his girlfriend went to see Gunno in prison, he's thrown. Why would Charlotte visit the guy he thinks is responsible for his brother Brax's death?
"That's a massive alarm bell in Kyle's head," Nic says. "I don't think Kyle believes in coincidences too much, so when he does confront Charlotte, it's hard for her to lie her way out of it."
Charlotte maintains she's telling the truth about her and Gunno being exes but Kyle still has a bad feeling about it.
"It gets pretty heated between the two of them and it piques Kyle's interest about what's really going on." Nic says.
Amid all the secrets and trust issues, things get fiery between the duo. Will the new flames break it off and quit while they're ahead?
Meantime, Ash knows Charlotte visited Gunno in prison and is determined to get some answers from her.
Ash reveals to Charlotte that Brax is still alive. Charlotte admits she and Gunno being former lovers is just a cover and that he's been using her to find out about Brax. They agree to keep each other's cover stories.
Will Ash tell Brax that Gunno knows he's alive and will Charlotte renege on her promise to keep quiet?


TV Week

----------

Aussiedal (15-11-2015), Dazzle (10-11-2015), Pantherboy (10-11-2015), tammyy2j (10-11-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

Thanks for the article Perdita. A while ago now we saw a promo of a few things coming up soon in Aust episodes, including a snippet of what looks like Charlotte being lead into prison, through a barred door, by a guard. I have seen a few spoiler sites include the picture of this with the caption "Charlotte is imprisoned for Denny's murder". This has confused many people, given the strong speculation that Charlotte will be murdered. With this new TV Week story, it would seem that this scene is actually Charlotte going to see Gunno in prison, rather than her being imprisoned herself. I imagine that this scene may have been included in the earlier promo to try & throw people "off the scent", with all the murder rumours flying around?? (it must be short odds now that this will happen - but you never know!!).

----------

Aussiedal (15-11-2015), Dazzle (12-11-2015), Perdita (11-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Matt visits Johh and confides in him about his night with Charlotte and his plan to keep seeing her. Josh warns him that he will be expelled if Principal Snelgrove finds out, but Matt isn't worried. Soon afterwards, Josh visits Charlotte and tells her that he's worried about Matt messing up his HSC again if the truth comes out. Charlotte warns that if Josh ruins this for her, she'll ruin him. Josh tells Matt that Charlotte threatened him, but Matt refuses to take him seriously.

At the same time, someone has been watching Charlotte all day. That night, she hears banging on her front door. She's scared, but nobody is there when she answers the door. Instead, she finds a note which reads: "I'm watching you"...

Meanwhile, newly-engaged Roo and James agree they have to tell Alf the good news. Unfortunately, Alf can't give them his blessing - he thinks they're out of their minds and Roo is jumping into things too quickly. James has no choice but to leave Alf with a thinly-veiled threat - Roo and Maddy will miss having him in their lives if he doesn't give them his blessing. The conversation pushes Ash to make a discreet call to Morag for a favour, asking her to run a background check on James.

Elsewhere, being in the Diner car park triggers a memory for John of when he first got together with Marilyn. As he tells the story, it comes back to Marilyn - she remembers him and recalls their entire wedding as she looks over the place where it happened. John is ecstatic and he pulls her into a hug, finally reunited with his wife.

----------

Dazzle (14-11-2015), Pantherboy (14-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away policewoman Kat Chapman will be the next Summer Bay resident to bear the brunt of Charlotte King's ruthless side.

Charlotte has already murdered Denny Miller and run over Trystan, and Kat will be the next person to discover just how dangerous she really is.

TV Week reports that Kat (Pia Miller) will find herself in the firing line when she becomes determined to prove that Charlotte was responsible for running over Trystan in her car.

However, knowing she is close to being rumbled, a scheming Charlotte decides to spike Kat's drink, before stealing her gun and handcuffs.

As Kat starts to feel the effects of her drugged drink, she soon collapses outside Angelo's as an intimidating Charlotte stands over her.

Kat later wakes in her patrol car, but is horrified to find her belongings have gone missing, and shouts to Kyle for help.

Kyle immediately rushes to her aid, but what is Charlotte planning to do with her gun and handcuffs?

----------

Dazzle (16-11-2015), Pantherboy (16-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Summer Bay, Charlotte King will fear that she is being followed after she receives a concerning message.

Charlotte (Erika Heynatz) will be left nervous after a note is left under her door, implying that someone knows about her fling with student Matt Page.

After confronting her initial suspect Josh Barrett, Charlotte is left more anxious than ever when she realises that he isn't the culprit.

Charlotte reassures Matt that she'll take care of any trouble
Â©  Channel 5

Matt worries about the note but Charlotte tells him not to
Â©  Channel 5

Matt and Charlotte receive a note
Â©  Channel 5
Later, Charlotte comes home to find her place covered in dirt and is spooked to find murdered Denny Miller's diary on the kitchen bench with a page ripped out.

Realising someone has been in her house, Charlotte heads to the site where she buried Denny, but as she walks up to the spot, she spies a note which says "I know everything". Who is stalking her and why?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, November 30 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (21-11-2015), Pantherboy (21-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Ohhhhh   :EEK!:

----------

Dazzle (22-11-2015), Pantherboy (22-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away couple Leah Patterson-Baker and Zac MacGuire will find their wedding in jeopardy when a jealous Charlotte King sets out to ruin their happiness

Leah (Ada Nicodemou) and Zac will be delighted as their big day finally arrives, but they are unaware that Charlotte is determined to throw a spanner in the works.

Viewers know that Charlotte is Zac's former flame and the mother of his son Hunter, and she has been determined to destroy his relationship with Leah ever since arriving in Summer Bay.

However, with Charlotte at her lowest ebb once her fling with student Matt is out in the open, she is more determined than ever that the couple won't be having their happy ever after.

As Leah and Zac excitedly exchange vows, Charlotte arrives at the ceremony and drops a bombshell.

Charlotte menacingly tells the congregation that she knows everyone's secrets and that she is going to reveal them, but what does she know? And will she succeed in ruining Zac and Leah's nuptials? 

Erika Heynatz, who plays Charlotte, said to* TV Week:* "Charlotte is off the deep end by this point. She can't stand the thought of Zac and Leah together. She makes a scene and tries to ruin their wedding.​"

----------

Pantherboy (30-11-2015), tammyy2j (30-11-2015)

----------


## CuriousCase

She barely has any scenes with Zac, so it's hard for me to buy that she is devastated about Zac and Leah. All the interesting stuff that her character brings has nothing to do with Zac and more to do with Matt and what a desperate mother would do to cover for her son's crimes.

----------


## bobdaoeach

> She barely has any scenes with Zac, so it's hard for me to buy that she is devastated about Zac and Leah. All the interesting stuff that her character brings has nothing to do with Zac and more to do with Matt and what a desperate mother would do to cover for her son's crimes.


She's devastated because she's essentially lost everything, and she's trying to make others go down with her., starting with Zac, by making him as unhappy as her.

----------


## bobdaoeach

> She barely has any scenes with Zac, so it's hard for me to buy that she is devastated about Zac and Leah. All the interesting stuff that her character brings has nothing to do with Zac and more to do with Matt and what a desperate mother would do to cover for her son's crimes.


She's devastated because she's essentially lost everything, and she's trying to make others go down with her., starting with Zac, by making him as unhappy as her.

----------


## tammyy2j

Home and Away has killed off one of the show's main characters in Australia's dramatic series finale.

Viewers saw Charlotte King (Erika Heynatz) meet her fatal end today (December 9) when she shot by an unknown culprit who she clearly knew and sent plunging into the sea.

It had been previously reported that a major character would die, but details about who the unlucky victim would be had been kept under wraps until transmission.

Although Charlotte went to extreme lengths to cover up her crime, her killer secret was exposed in the episodes beforehand, leaving numerous Summer Bay residents with a motivation to want her gone.

Viewers have a while to wait until the mystery is solved, but Ash, Zac MacGuire, Irene Roberts and Andy Barrett were just a handful of characters all seen acting suspiciously.

Other big moments in the episode saw Maddy and Matt kiss, Evie betray Josh by getting passionate with his brother Andy, and Ricky find out Brax was alive shortly after getting engaged to Nate.

The first scenes of Steve Peacocke's return to the show were aired too, as he was seen looking at a photo of his estranged loved ones.

Home and Away producer Lucy Addario previously teased the exciting series finale would be a first for the show.

Home and Away will return to screens in the New Year.

----------

Dazzle (09-12-2015), lizann (09-12-2015), Pantherboy (09-12-2015), Perdita (09-12-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

*ERIKA HEYNATZ NOW A MUM* . Daily Telegraph story today: "Model-turned actress Erika Heynatz (Charlotte) & her partner Andrew Kingston have welcomed a baby boy into the world. The pair celebrated the arrival of Charlie Kingston by sharing an Instagram post of her hands holding her newborn son's feet.......... Congratulations to the new parents." He was born on Monday afternoon.

(probably should have put this in the general section, sorry)

----------

Dazzle (10-12-2015), Perdita (10-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away,  there is a dark cloud hanging over Summer Bay as the residents deal with the fallout of Charlotte King's murder.

Upcoming scenes see Charlotte shot dead by an unknown culprit - who she clearly knew - and her body will be sent plunging into the sea.

After Charlotte's body is found, suspicion will immediately fall on those who knew her and particularly the ones that may have had ammunition to want her dead. 

​

Charlotte lifeless body is discovered in the water and the police arrive to investigate.
Â©  Channel 5
​

​

Kat joins forces with Detective Dylan Carter to investigate the murder.
Â©  Channel 5
​

New ​detective Dylan Carter​ (Jeremy Lindsay Taylor) will arrive on the scene to head up the investigation and it soon becomes clear that he has a history with police officer Kat Chapman.​

As the news of Charlotte's death spreads, both her ex-husband Zac MacGuire and Ash are brought in for questioning. But who has something to hide? And who is responsible for killing Charlotte?


Dylan puts pressure on Ash about Charlotte's murder.
Â©  Channel 5



Dylan asks Ash why he would try to strangle Charlotte.
Â©  Channel 5
​

Zac plays down Hunter's threatening conversation with Charlotte.
Â©  Channel 5


Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, March 21 and Tuesday, March 22 ​at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5. ​

----------

Dazzle (12-03-2016), Pantherboy (12-03-2016)

----------


## lellygurl

When does her murderer get found out? I'm seriously over this storyline....

----------


## Perdita

Who shot Home and Away's Charlotte King? It's the mystery that's kept most fans gripped, but one woman who has the answer is long-serving cast member Ada Nicodemou. Not that she's giving anything away, of course.

Nicodemou, who's best known for playing Summer Bay's Leah Patterson-Baker, appeared on daytime TV in Australia today (April 22) and teased fans by revealing that the cast now know the killer's identity.

"Well, you know now the actors do know," she told Network 7's The Daily Edition. "So I do actually know. I do know now.

"I'm not telling you. But at least we know it's not Zac!"

Revealing that it took a while for producers to put the cast in the picture, she added: "We didn't know. Even the killer didn't know. A lot of stuff is being leaked these days as well, so they did want to keep it quite in-house."

The 'Who Killed Charlotte?' mystery has been running over in Australia since December, when the 2015 season finale episode saw her plunge down into the sea after she was shot by a mystery culprit.

Despite arrests, clues and red herrings, fans in the UK and Australia are still no closer to uncovering what really happened that night.

It's thought that policewoman Kat Chapman will finally make a significant breakthrough in the investigation on Australian screens next month - but the transmission gap on Channel 5 means that UK fans still have a while to wait before the truth comes out.


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (22-04-2016), Pantherboy (22-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

It's the Home and Away mystery that's kept fans gripped since last year, but the wait is almost over - Charlotte King's killer will be revealed in Australia next week.

Determined policewoman Kat Chapman will discover who killed the Summer Bay villain in explosive scenes. And in a shock twist, she will then arrange to meet the murderer at the pier - the very same spot where Charlotte's body was found.

Australian viewers saw Charlotte meet her fatal end during their season finale last year, while UK fans saw the climax play out in February. Since then, there have been several suspects, arrests, and red herrings, and all the while the killer is still unknown.

Kat's breakthrough has previously been hinted at, seeing as she will decide to take on the case single-handedly following her colleague and fellow detective Dylan Carter's suspension.

Desperate to find out who committed the crime, Kat puts all her efforts into catching the culprit but her investigation will have startling results.

As Kat prepares to come face to face with a murderer - who she clearly knows well - fans will be left wondering if she is making a huge mistake. Could Kat be the next victim? And more importantly, who did kill Charlotte?

Pia Miller, who plays Kat, told TV Week: "In the back of her mind, Kat feels it's her obligation as a resident of Summer Bay.

"She feels meeting them down there will help with her interrogation. She wants justice and this case is finally going to be closed."

"Because of her relationship with the killer - and the evidence she holds - she feels she has them cornered. She is 100% ready for this confrontation. It's the moment she's been waiting for."

Kat might be coming face to face with Charlotte's killer on Aussie screens next week, but the transmission gap on Channel 5 means that UK fans still have a while to wait before the truth comes out.


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (26-04-2016), Pantherboy (25-04-2016), tammyy2j (26-04-2016)

----------


## lellygurl

> It's the Home and Away mystery that's kept fans gripped since last year, but the wait is almost over - Charlotte King's killer will be revealed in Australia next week.
> 
> Determined policewoman Kat Chapman will discover who killed the Summer Bay villain in explosive scenes. And in a shock twist, she will then arrange to meet the murderer at the pier - the very same spot where Charlotte's body was found.
> 
> Australian viewers saw Charlotte meet her fatal end during their season finale last year, while UK fans saw the climax play out in February. Since then, there have been several suspects, arrests, and red herrings, and all the while the killer is still unknown.
> 
> Kat's breakthrough has previously been hinted at, seeing as she will decide to take on the case single-handedly following her colleague and fellow detective Dylan Carter's suspension.
> 
> Desperate to find out who committed the crime, Kat puts all her efforts into catching the culprit but her investigation will have startling results.
> ...


Thoughts on who this is??
My suggestions:
- Dylan
- Gunno

----------


## lellygurl

> It's the Home and Away mystery that's kept fans gripped since last year, but the wait is almost over - Charlotte King's killer will be revealed in Australia next week.
> 
> Determined policewoman Kat Chapman will discover who killed the Summer Bay villain in explosive scenes. And in a shock twist, she will then arrange to meet the murderer at the pier - the very same spot where Charlotte's body was found.
> 
> Australian viewers saw Charlotte meet her fatal end during their season finale last year, while UK fans saw the climax play out in February. Since then, there have been several suspects, arrests, and red herrings, and all the while the killer is still unknown.
> 
> Kat's breakthrough has previously been hinted at, seeing as she will decide to take on the case single-handedly following her colleague and fellow detective Dylan Carter's suspension.
> 
> Desperate to find out who committed the crime, Kat puts all her efforts into catching the culprit but her investigation will have startling results.
> ...


Thoughts on who this is??
My suggestions:
- Dylan
- Gunno

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope it is a regular cast member like Evie or Oscar or better Hunter

----------

Dazzle (27-04-2016), Pantherboy (28-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

some on twitter suggesting it is dylan the detective, a dirty copper who did it for kat

----------

Pantherboy (28-04-2016)

----------


## TaintedLove

> some on twitter suggesting it is dylan the detective, a dirty copper who did it for kat


I`ve had that suspicion for a while now. Deliberately killing Charlotte as an excuse to come to Summer Bay. And with him being the main detective he can destroy any evidence that leads to him.
It makes sense because no one would miss him when he`s gone. And what better comeuppance for him when he`s found out by either Ash or Kat.

----------

lizann (28-04-2016), Pantherboy (28-04-2016), Perdita (27-04-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

If it is Kat's ex that is disappointing

----------

Dazzle (27-04-2016), lizann (28-04-2016), Nell532 (27-04-2016), Pantherboy (28-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> If it is Kat's ex that is disappointing


I agree, it'll be a total "cop" out...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Pantherboy (28-04-2016), TaintedLove (28-04-2016), tammyy2j (27-04-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

There are a lot of people on other fan sites now convinced that Dylan is the killer (especially given his behaviour in recent episodes etc). But, I must agree that it will be extremely disappointing if it does turn out to be him. And I just have to mention  what I said in a post a couple of weeks ago "With the investigation app that Ch7 put out to go thru all the main suspects etc, & then all the adverts like "all of them have a motive, but one of them did it!" & "one of your favourites is a killer!" which were being shown all the time over the summer break etc (before Dylan even arrived in SB!) & then "it is someone everyone knows really well", again, it will be really, really disappointing if it turns out to be Dylan." 

If it is not him, then there is not many others left now who it could be. I outlined quite a while ago the reasons why I thought that it could be Andy & I still think it could be him. With Kat now discovering who the killer is, these latest articles say that  "Because of her relationship with the killer......." & "As Kat prepares to come face to face with a murderer - who she clearly knows well.....". That could mean that it *is* Dylan, with the relationship they had, or maybe it could mean Andy? - not having a "romantic" relationship with him, but she has a "business" relationship with him (she invested in the garage) & he is Ash's mate etc. Of all the people who had a motive, Andy seems to be about the only one left who hasn't been interrogated by the police (on screen anyway). Having said that, I am probably wrong & wouldn't be at all surprised if it is Dylan, even though they have lead us to believe (again!) that it would be a regular/fulltime character. (It will be interesting to see whether, after being involved in the incident/fight which causes the explosion, & the death of 2 characters etc, Andy is also found out to be Charlotte's killer as well!!).

----------

Dazzle (28-04-2016), Nell532 (30-04-2016), Perdita (28-04-2016), tammyy2j (28-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I hope you're right that the killer isn't Dylan, Pantherboy. 

It doesn't make much sense to me story-wise anyway and would be a let down on two fronts: not just being a character we barely know or have any investment in, but that the long-running build-up of Charlotte making so many enemies would have been brushed aside for a cheap twist.

----------

Nell532 (30-04-2016), Pantherboy (28-04-2016), Perdita (28-04-2016), tammyy2j (28-04-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Spoiler:     Josh shot her accidently    not sure how true this is

----------


## Pantherboy

> Spoiler:     Josh shot her accidently    not sure how true this is


Spoiler



Yes

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away has finally revealed who shot Charlotte King - and the outcome was a total shocker.

Josh Barrett (Jackson Gallagher) was responsible for the mysterious crime and was exposed as the culprit in special 90-minute episode which aired in Australia today (May 5).

Josh's luck ran out when policewoman Kat Chapman (Pia Miller) finally cracked the case thanks to evidence from the crime scene which linked to him.

Rather than go in all guns blazing, Kat called Josh and demanded a meeting - letting him know that she'd caught him out at last.

Although Josh tried his best to deny it when they met up, he soon realised that Kat had him bang to rights and had to reluctantly explain what happened all those months ago.

It turned out that Josh had two main motives for killing Charlotte - the first being that she'd killed Denny Miller, the half-sister of his girlfriend Evie.

The second was that Charlotte knew about Josh's brother Andy killing Jake Pirovic and was threatening to expose the truth, including Josh's role in covering it up.

Flashbacks showed that Charlotte sealed her own fate by turning a gun on Josh, only for him to shoot her in the tense struggle that followed.

Josh told Kat: "It was an accident. She was freaking out. I went to get my phone and she pulled a gun on me. It was self-defence."

Josh's guilt will have been a surprise to many fans, since he was thought to be blind at the time the crime was committed.

In reality, he'd regained his sight earlier that evening but had to continue pretending to be blind afterwards in order to avoid arousing any suspicion.

Although Kat is now aware of Josh's guilt, he managed to wriggle his way out of trouble - for now.

As another shock twist in the episode had seen Oscar MacGuire lose his life in the caravan park explosion, Josh begged Kat to hold off on arresting him until Evie's grief wasn't so raw.

Kat agreed, but warned him: "As soon as Evelyn is okay, I'm coming back for you..."


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (05-05-2016), lizann (05-05-2016), Pantherboy (05-05-2016), tammyy2j (05-05-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

Glad it wasn't Dylan, but like a lot of people, not really happy that it ended up being Josh after he had been "cleared" by the investigation app that they released over summer (a case of false advertising?).

(Just to clarify from the Digital Spy article, Josh doesn't actually tell Kat the bit about Andy killing Pirovic etc)

----------

Dazzle (05-05-2016), Nell532 (05-05-2016), Perdita (05-05-2016), tammyy2j (05-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Get ready to groan - Home and Away fans in the UK will have to wait until late June to discover the identity of Charlotte King's killer.

The bombshell revelation aired on screen over in Australia today, but Channel 5's British broadcasts are still weeks behind.

The good news is that Home and Away won't be taking its traditional summer break in the UK this year, so the gap isn't about to widen any further.

The slightly worse news is that - even with the show staying on air all summer long - we'll still have to wait until Wednesday, June 22 until the big reveal airs here.

Home and Away aired the revelation as part of a 90-minute triple episode in Australia, but these are expected to air as individual 30-minute episodes in the UK as usual.

Channel 5 has confirmed that the next Home and Away transmission break will be at Christmas, so there's plenty of Summer Bay goodness to enjoy until the end of the year.

And if you really can't wait to find out who killed Charlotte - our spoilerific article here has the answer you've been waiting for.


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (05-05-2016), maidmarian (05-05-2016), Pantherboy (05-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

well did not see that reveal coming and would have thought josh couldn't see it either  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (05-05-2016), lellygurl (09-05-2016), Pantherboy (05-05-2016)

----------

